# Nymphaea sp Santarem



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Roy. Sorry don't know anything about this plant, but wanted to ask how tall it gets since you've have it a few months? I'm guessing the pic shows maybe it's tallest height (but is that under high light?). Guessing leaves won't reach the water surface. Do you think it will shoot up a flower?

I live in Washington and once in a while I go up to Cory's shop (Aquarium Co-op), so if you guys ever plan on selling any, I could get it from him. Or any other LFS around (Steve at Aquarium Zen)


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Another Washington person here. I'm from the Sumner/Bonny Lake/Orting area.

If it's a dwarf lilly, I wanna try it! I've got a weakness for them


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

WaterLife said:


> Hi Roy. Sorry don't know anything about this plant, but wanted to ask how tall it gets since you've have it a few months? I'm guessing the pic shows maybe it's tallest height (but is that under high light?). Guessing leaves won't reach the water surface. Do you think it will shoot up a flower?
> 
> I live in Washington and once in a while I go up to Cory's shop (Aquarium Co-op), so if you guys ever plan on selling any, I could get it from him. Or any other LFS around (Steve at Aquarium Zen)


Hi Waterlife,

From what I understand it is a dwarf species only gets 3"-4" tall and *reproduces by "runners"!* I am currently growing it in a non-co2 10 gallon tank with medium-low lighting (2X10 watt CFL) and dosing EI lightly.

There were two of them offered for sale by another GSAS member at the auction after the presentation at last Tuesday's meeting. Sometimes you will find pretty rare species of fish and plants in those club auctions.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm curious if it will be as prolific to make new plants as Nymphaea taiwain is (float a clipping for 2 weeks and its got roots or a new baby plant growing off it, i have enough to fill 1/2 a 10g already from my clippings!!!), or if cut stems and leaves melt within a week like Nymphaea Stellata.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi AquaAurora,

Sounds like that Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' is doing well for you! It's a great plant, good bright lime green colo,r and easy to grow.

I don't know if it will be as prolific as N. 'Taiwan' but I like the golden yellow leaves with flecks of red....so far it is staying short.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Oops yes wrong N. name I posted there for Taiwan ^^'' I'm loving the plant though, much more resilient than the dwarf lily plants I have (2 of eh 3 bulbs I've bought were doa and rotted =.= ) but I do love that one's orange-red hue I have it at with iron dosing.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Kehy said:


> Another Washington person here. I'm from the Sumner/Bonny Lake/Orting area.
> 
> If it's a dwarf lilly, I wanna try it! I've got a weakness for them


Hi Kehy,

Yes, after 5 months it seems to be a dwarf lily.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

It continues to grow; on the 7th there were 5 leaves now we have eight if we count the new one at the arrow. Looks like we add a couple of new leaves per week.


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

Those leaves got a lot broader than I thought they would looking at the first pictures.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Interesting, this would be fantastic if it was a naturally shorter lotus. I might need to find a way to get some off of you one of these days


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi HybridHerp,

Both this species, and N. minuta are supposed be 'dwarf' and stay small. No signs of any 'runners' or plantlets yet, I suspect it will be a couple of months however if any show up at a GSAS auction I will see if I can pick up one for you!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

This species is starting to become a favorite of mine; check out the great color on the latest new leaf!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

How is this looking now?


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 18, 2007)

I picked some up a months or so ago. Rather prolific!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

2ManyHobbies said:


> I picked some up a months or so ago. Rather prolific!


Photo(s)?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I started this thread a little over a year ago before I became sick for 5 months last winter; unfortunately I 'lost' the species during my illness because I was unable to maintain my tanks. Luckily Erik Olson, a GSAS member, still had the species and I again acquired a plant that is starting to do well in my 45 gallon (tall). Last year I grew the species in my 10 gallon low light, low tech, non-CO2 aquarium; the photo below shows the small grouping in my 45 gallon tall that has CO2, and high PAR. I included the quarter so folks could reference it for size. So far, even with EI ferts and CO2 this plant doesn't seem to get much larger that what is pictured. You can even see a runner coming off of a 'mother plant' in the photo.

Nymphaea sp Santarem w/runner


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice! It never sends up a floater to flower?


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

WaterLife said:


> Nice! It never sends up a floater to flower?


If you let it get crowded, it's more likely to. I did and got an expert on the genus to ID it for me. It's _Nymphaea gardneriana_. Probably. The flowers had no pollen, for some unknown reason. 
Tropicos | Name - Nymphaea gardneriana Planch.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Thank you @Tinanti for the likely name, from what I found online it is native to South America ranging from the Guianas, Mato Grosso do Sul, Brazil, and the lowland areas of Bolivia and likely beyond. 

It would be a nice addition to a smaller SA species tank with it's compact growth. Apparently the type of leaf growth is somewhat dependent upon its' environment, in rivers it tends to produced submerged growth (to better deal with currents) and in lakes where the water is more still it tends to put up surface leaves. Definitely this is an interesting species, the first 'lily species' with 'runners' I have had.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

This species seems to like my 45 gallon, here is the runner with plantlet yesterday


----------

